# double -> Wert = infinity



## Bit2_Gosu (15. Mrz 2007)

Hi !

Wie kann man denn abfragen, ob ein Double den Wert -infinity oder +infinity angenommen hat ??

Danke  :wink:


----------



## Chris_1980 (15. Mrz 2007)

```
if(myDouble == 1d/0) 
{
  
}


if(my Double == -1d/0)
{

}
```


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mrz 2007)

```
Double.NEGATIVE_INFINITY
Double.POSITIVE_INFINITY
```


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (15. Mrz 2007)

Ah Danke Chris!   Aber wofür steht eigentlich das d ??      was isn der unterschied zu 1/0 ?

Danke auch dir Wildcard !


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mrz 2007)

Bit2_Gosu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ah Danke Chris!   Aber wofür steht eigentlich das d ??      was isn der unterschied zu 1/0 ?


d steht für double, aber nimm die Lösung die ich dir gegeben habe  :wink:


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (15. Mrz 2007)

```
aber nimm die Lösung die ich dir gegeben habe
```
  

Okdokey, Danke !


----------

